# Philadelphia Books & Cooks



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Quick FYI...In case anybody is going to be in Philadelphia the first week of April, the Books and Cooks event will be taking place. Leading up to the event on the weekend, several celeb-chefs will be hosting dinners at local spots. Georges Perrier, Mary Sue Miliken/Susan Fenniger, Lidia Bastianich, Charlie Palmer, to name a few will be around. I am going to the Blue Angel for dinner w/Anthony Bourdain!! Its a great opportunity to check out some food by some interesting folks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Do I envy you!  (See how green I am?) Lidia is someone whose books and shows I adore. Wish I could meet her someday. Her sensibilities about flavors jibe with mine- I love to watch her taste her cooking! She obviously enjoys what she does. Lucky Lidia, lucky restaurant patrons, too.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Wish I could go to the event! I like Georges Perrier's attitude. He always has an upbeat and comical but serious approach to his agenda that he is trying to fullfill. I would like to work for a guy with that type of attitude. I like chef's with a sence of humor in the kitchen.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I got to meet Lidia a few years back at the Meals with Masters in Wilmington. She is a down-to-earth lady. As for Georges Perrier, I hear he has a HOT  temper. Ever see him on Great Chefs? He yells at his assistant during the program.  Anyhow, I can't wait to go for dinner!! I'll fill you in...


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

So Jim,

How was dinner in Philadelphia with Georges Perrier, Mary Sue Miliken/Susan Fenniger, Lidia Bastianich, Charlie Palmer, etc.?


----------

